# Venison Smoked Meatloaf?



## papa7326 (Aug 18, 2013)

Watching BBQ pitmasters. They smoked meatloaf. I'm thinking of trying some venison meatloaf. What y'all think.


----------



## radio (Aug 18, 2013)

Venison is very lean, and any fat it does have, you do not want to eat  as that stuff is just plain nasty and needs to be trimmed off'!  That being said, you would likely want to add some fatty pork to the meat when you grind it up.  I suspect the burger would be a bit chewey as well. Venison does best not cooked beyond Med rare.  I never any grind it for anything except for summer sausage.  YMMV


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 24, 2013)

I add beef fat and either ground pork or pork fat. I prefer venison meatloaf and burgers to beef. Also Italian and Swedish meatballs.


----------



## humdinger4u (Aug 26, 2013)

I would try chorizo with the verison.  I make a meat loaf with turkey breast which is very lean 99% and add chorizo to it and they come out great.  The turkey to chorizo ratio is about 2 to 1, 2 being the turkey.

Hope that helps.

Michael


----------

